# BBQ Event in North NJ



## danbono (Mar 13, 2018)

https://www.westfield.com/gardenstateplaza/events/all-events/new-jersey-bbq-showcase/46799


----------



## danbono (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi All Here are the results for the BBQ Event.
https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=kimchi smoke barbecue
Dan


----------



## danbono (Mar 18, 2018)

WOW 59 reviews and NO replies.. Would like to know "IF" any one went to this event?
Dan


----------

